# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  English Messages

## ajluni top

Hi guys, I hope u all fine.
Here r some messages in English, I hope u'll like them 


words begin with
A
B
C
:numbers begin with
1
2
3
:but true love begins with
U 
and 
!!Me
----------------
I have 100 reasons why I like u, 10,000 reasons why I care 4 u 
and 10 million reasons why I miss u
:but I just have 1 thing 2 tell u
I thank God 4 having u
----------------
sky without stars
like sleep without dream
like roses without smell
like face without smile
like me without you 
----------------
do not let your feelings like the ground every body walk on it
but let ur feelings like the sky every body hope 2 touch it 
----------------
If i had letters "hrt" i can add "ea" and get heart. If i add u then i would "hurt" but i rather get hurt than have a heart with out u
----------------
..sweetie 
."last night i wanted to write you a letter, but all i could write was "noh ss!w
it didn't make a sense until i read it upside down
----------------
r: is for red
Red: is for blood
Blood: is for heart
Heart: is for love
Love: is for you
You: is for me
Me : is you
((( I Love You )))
----------------
you=my honey
you=beautiful 
you=intelligent
you=delicious
you=sweet
you=perfect 
you=nice
me=liar
----------------
look outside it's so pleasant, sun is smiling at u, trees r dancing 4 u, birds r singing 4 u, bcoz last night i asked them all 2 wish u a good morning 
that can straighten out a lot of things
----------------
Maybe God wants us to meet a few wrong people before meeting the right one, so that when we finally meet the right one, we know how to be grateful for that gift
----------------
?Love is not a game, so why are there so many players
----------------
Don’t cry cause its over; smile cause it happened
----------------
Love isn’t when you can imagine spending your life with someone; it’s when you can’t imagine your life without that person 
!Good friends are hard to find, harder to leave, and impossible to forget 
:Hello means 
?H-have u missed me
?E-everything is alright
.L-like to be with u
.L-like to see u
.O- obviously i miss u
My eyes >> Miss u
My Lips >> Kiss u
My Heart >> Loves u
My Hands >> Need u
My Mind >> calls u 
My Life >> is u 
----------------
To enter my life
Enter Pin
Code : 
L
O
V
E 
Welcome to my Heart
----------------
..If u found yourself in a dark room
..walls around you are red
..and blood comes from everywhere
!!don't be scared
.you are in my heart
----------------
..HATE me
..LEAVE me
..BREAK me
DO any thing but
please DON'T 
..FORGET ME 
----------------
..Love is like a cloud
..Love is like a dream
..Love is one word
Love is a tale became
true because i found
.love when i found u
----------------
We will now upgrade your
brain 
..please wait 

جاري البحث 

..searching 

..still searching 

!sorry NO BRAIN found
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

